# Reel maintenance by Dipsay...



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Got a few reels back from Dipsay today.

I'd sent him a Chronarch, and a couple of Curados to work his magic on. They are smooth as butter and clean as a whistle. I've sent him reels before and they've come back better than new each time.

It's amazing how smooth they are, they're never that smooth right out of the box when new.

Thanks again Brother !
:cheers:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

You're Welcome my friend. I appreciate having devout customers like yourself. Make sure ya put some juju on them and catch some fish..
Tight lines Sir..Dip


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

You got some of that Juju for sale Dipsay  :rotfl:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Zimbass said:


> You got some of that Juju for sale Dipsay  :rotfl:


 With 2 vasectomies, one reversal and 6 kids I should bottle that stuff up and sell it!


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> With 2 vasectomies, one reversal and 6 kids I should bottle that stuff up and sell it!


I hear you Sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

dipsay use to clean all my reels but he moved away.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

TUNDRA said:


> dipsay use to clean all my reels but he moved away.


Mail them to him like I do....so easy a caveman could do it. :biggrin:


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

Bocephus said:


> Mail them to him like I do....so easy a caveman could do it. :biggrin:


I would rather drive up there to visit with my old buddy and have a few cold ones while he knocked them out...


----------

